# What's the best and worse hotel you've ever been to?



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I've been to some good ones, maybe the best ones, in order, would be:

*Sheraton Four Points* in Curitiba
*Hotel Bourbon* in São Paulo
*Mandalay Bay* in Las Vegas

And the worst, but not necessarily bad, were maybe:

*Hotel Cardim* in São Paulo
*Howard Johnson* in Orlando (actually in Kissimmee)
*Oxford Hotel* in Montevideo

What about yours? Any funny experiences (like cockroaches and stuff? haha)?


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Best - Costa Club (Acapulco, Mexico)
Worse - Somewhere in Hidalgo, Mexico


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Best*

Marriott Miami 
Marriott Dubai

*Worst*

Some hotel near Daytona Beach, Florida.


No cockroaches or anything, just was the worst of the hotels I've been in.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Best:
Marriot - Airport Mexico City
Marriot - Airport Warsaw
Holiday Inn Plaza Dali - Mexico City
Holiday Inn - Galveston
Comfort Hotel - Macae, Brazil
Atlantica - Vitoria, Brazil
Fiesta Americana - Airport Mexico City

Worst:
Hilton - Airport Mexico City (the staff was totally incompetent)
Eurohotel - Ciudad del Carmen, Mexico (stink in the rooms, noisy)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Best:

Hotel Union, Ljubljana

Worst:

Albergo Trento, Verona. You could shower, go to the toilet and wash your feet at the same time :lol: Airco made more noice than a Boeing and there was a non-stop traffic rush in the street next to us.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Best - Marina and Meritus Mandarin Singapore
- Sheraton Imperial, Kuala Lumpur
- The Peninsula Manila
- Hotel Concorde La Fayette, Paris
- Mandarin Oriental Hong Kong 
- Disney Hollywood Hotel, Hong Kong

Worst - Tatami Hampton Hong Kong (Gosh, we almost sued the tour operator for putting us here!)
- South China International Hotel, Shenzhen
- Siam Palace Bangkok


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

worst=a small hotel in the middle of the countryside in Korea. The room was the size of a cupboard! you had to sleep on the floor and the toilet was only hid by a screen. luckily we were only there for a night. the size was definately the worst thing though, literally a cupboard


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

*Worst:*

Migrant worker accommodation in a small town called Marigat in Kenya's Rift valley. It consisted of a bare concrete room with a metal camp bed and a piece of foam on the floor (I was sharing with my Stepbrother). There was no glass in the window and we woke up to find a load of kids staring at us through it. There were loads of fucked up insects crawling around the floor (I drew the short straw and slept on the floor that night). The toilet was about 100 metres away across a muddy field and was a hole in the ground, I'd say roughly half of Kenya's native insect species were living in the vicinity. Needless to say there was no electricity or running water!

We dubbed it the 'Marigat Hilton'

*Best:*

Lizard Island (P&O resort, Great Barrier Reef)
One & Only Kanuhura, Maldives
Shangri-La Singapore


----------



## Balikbayan (Jul 15, 2004)

Best: Dai-Ichi Umeda Osaka and Dai-Ichi in Central Tokyo, overlooking the railway and a short walk from Ginza, and the Banaue Hotel in Banaue.
Worst: Some roach-infested very small and hot hotel w/out aircon in Dagupan or Alaminos (I forgot the name and even which of these towns). Had a "window" to the inner court with a bakery on the ground floor so it was extremely hot and noisy.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Best Hotels:

Howard Johnson's in Downtown Toronto in 1999, very nice...indoor pool, movies, big beds...really nice...but we moved (probably for expense) to a hotel from the same company in Markham (a suburb) which was in the middle of nowhere three days later...

Ambassador Hotel: Hargeisa, Somalia (but known as Somaliland)...very modern for the regional standards. Cheap (less than $25/day), large pool, good room service and restaurant, large hall (went to a wedding), and beautiful scenery with palm trees....great!

Worst Hotel:

A "hotel" (forgot the name) run by some Somalis in Dubai when we were in transfer for 3 days waiting for our plane to Somalia. Dirty, in a bad part of town, no service or English speakers (their Somali was also crappy), and the whole time I thought that one of the employees were going to harass some of my female family members...not a good experience...cheap though.


----------



## Promiscuous Boy (Aug 3, 2006)

Best (No particular order):

-Mandarin Oriental - Miami, FL
-Las Ventanas - Los Cabos, Mexico
-The Ritz-Carlton Key Biscayne - Miami, FL
-The Wilshire Hotel - Los Angeles, CA
-Plaza Athenne - Paris, France
-The Palace - Sun City, South Arrica

Worst:

-Some hotel in Pompano Beach, FL!! It was really disgusting and dirty!
-I don't remember the name correctly but I think it was called Hotel Traiano in Rome!!! I took a shower with my flip flops on!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd just like to add the worst 'Developed World' hotel I stayed at was the 'Hotel Aida' on Market Street, San Francisco:










I picked it online from the UK... Big mistake

Surly staff, filthy room, exposed wiring draping down from the ceilings, ancient fixtures and fittings, and the inclusive breakfast consisted of a box of donuts left on a table at reception. I checked out without even staying a night there and found a motel closer to Castro.

Evidently the most attractive room shot they could muster:










As they say in their finest Pidgin English:

*"Because of its prime location and impeccable service, guests are assured a comfortable and pleasant stay when lodging at this welcoming hotel. Friendly staff eagerly awaits your arrival and is well-prepared and ready to handle the needs of even the most demanding travelers, no matter it be for business or leisure."*

I beg to differ :crazy:


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Best:
Four Seasons Langkawi, Malaysia
Colombo Hilton, Sri Lanka

Worst: - Too many to name!
Hotel Santa Maria, Lisbon
Prince Regent Hotel, Sri Lanka

Rest were all mediocre!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

shaun said:


> Best:
> Four Seasons Langkawi, Malaysia
> Colombo Hilton, Sri Lanka
> 
> ...


Cinnamon Grand in Colombo was excellent too, as was The Citadel in Kandy


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Best:
Jumeirah Beach Club, Dubai
Al Bustan Rotana, Dubai
Beach Rotana Hotels & Towers, Abu Dhabi

Worst:
Ramee International, Dubai
Beer Hotel, Ankara


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Best
-W Hotel, Mexico City.
-Ritz-Carlton, Cancun.
-The New York Palace, New York.
-The Venetian, Las Vegas.

Worst
-I don't remember the name, but its was at Rome.
-Hotel Nevada, Bariloche Argentina.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Best--Treasure Island-Las Vegas, Luxor-Las Vegas, and the Raddison Hotel Admiral in Toronto (right on the Lake, and steps from the CN Tower/Rogers Centere etc.) Worth the money.


----------



## Clod21_pa (Jul 3, 2006)

Best:
- Mandarin Oriental, New York. Plasma TV in the room and in the bathroom. kay: 

Worst:
- A Day's Inn in Houston
- The Riande Continental Plaza Hotel in Orlando, Florida. *Dirtiest*. There was even a dirty nappy floating in the pool!... for days!!!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Best: 
Westin Halifax
Westin Dublin
Harbour Rocks Hotel - Sydney (View of the Opera, VERY friendly staff, beautiful old-school style)
Stagecoach Inn - West Yellowstone (Incredibly cosy, each room is decorated differently, GREAT restaurant)
Holiday Inn Golden Gate SF (pool with a view!!!)

Worst:
Some hotel in Riva del Garda, can't even remember the name...
Hotel Sta.Chiara, Venice (ridiculously overpriced, been there only once. Since then we've been to the same 1-star hotel 10 times. I'd never swap. Locanda Salieri - very recommendable)


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

Best: 
Auberge Du Soleil, Napa Valley, CA
Grand Wailea, Maui, Hawaii

Worst:
A Motel 6 for a :cheers: graduation party.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Best:
The Hilton in Paris at Charles De Gaulle Airport - by far the most expensive hotel I've ever stayed at.

Worst:
The Best Western in Las Vegas - horrible...


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Worst hotel was somewhere in Varanasi in India

- Blood on the bedsheets
- Puss on the towels
- Cockroaches in the bathroom
- A big rat under the bed
- Rotten food
- The personel didn't understand those things were a problem

Yeah, it was quite an adventure :horse:


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Best:* Fun Royale & Fun Tropicale Beach Resort in Playa Dorada, Dominican Republic.
*Worst:* Do Lago/P Mourabel in Vilamoura, Portugal.

*Best Staff:* Caribbean Princes, Cancun, Mexico.


----------

